# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Kenneth Stanley

## Airicist

cs.ucf.edu/~kstanley

eng.uber.com/author/kenneth-stanley

twitter.com/kenneth0stanley

linkedin.com/in/kenneth-stanley-3a159b

----------


## Airicist

On creativity, objectives, and open-endedness - Kenneth Stanley keynote at HLAI

Mar 22, 2019




> Kenneth O. Stanley, Professor at University of Central Florida &
> Senior Research Scientist at Uber AI Labs gives a keynote at the Human-Level AI Conference in Prague in August 2018. 
> 
> The conference combined three major conferences AGI, BICA, and NeSy and was organized by AI research and development company GoodAI.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Computers Evolve a New Path Toward Human Intelligence"
Neural networks that borrow strategies from biology are making profound leaps in their abilities. Is ignoring a goal the best way to make truly intelligent machines?

by Matthew Hutson
November 6, 2019

----------

